# Wet saw without water



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

As an experiment, I've done a few subway tile jobs recently (everyone here wants subway) and used my little rigid table top saw for the few cuts I couldn't snap, but with no water. Worked fine. Light, clean, fast, easier in some ways than a grinder.

I think I could set up dust collection through a port in the water basin and make this almost dust free.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

As long as blade is for dry cut as well. I can see it for softer tile, and there may be a day when dry will work for hard many cuts, I think the cooling effect of the water will continue to be more beneficial.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Why would you want to have to capture all that dust flying around? Wet it is bound to the water.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Not good for a wet blade.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

This is kind of in response to the grinder vs wet saw debate that was going on a while ago. With the soft subway tile I've been doing, the cheap blade has lasted several jobs without showing wear.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

You already have the saw out.........Just add the water and be done with it.

OR :whistling

But if you are outside and only have a few cuts I suppose skipping the water would be less of a mess to clean up. 

I can't see where you would need too many cuts the snap cutter couldn't do unless there are niches and seats.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon I did a back splash with 8 outlets/switches. So about 32 super quick cuts I couldn't snap. No water was a big help.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I personally dislike water/slurry, terrazzo, concrete polishing, Any vac cutting whenever possible, and hardwood cutting dust. Trick is it should be a hepa vacuum, evacuated outside,breathing it isn't healthy.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Yesterday afternoon I did a back splash with 8 outlets/switches. So about 32 super quick cuts I couldn't snap. No water was a big help.


Grinder FTW - quick, nimble and light. :thumbsup:

)not saying what you did was wrong, just another to maybe consider next time(


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Creter said:


> Grinder FTW - quick, nimble and light. :thumbsup:
> 
> )not saying what you did was wrong, just another to maybe consider next time(


The experiment was trying this instead of the grinder. My grinder is even cordless. About as nimble as you can get. For certain cuts I prefer the blade beneath the table style saw over all other options.

Round trip to saw, I'd say I could cut 4 subway tiles (usually I mark about 4 at a time for different outlets) in one minute.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I have found that the cut edge chips more without water, not sure if it's only when there is a warble to the blade.

Before you do too much of this, search for Silicosis and the new OSHA regs that will be coming out. The preferred method to eliminate risk of Silicosis is with engineering controls such as water. There is no good reason to undermine a major safety component of a wet saw just to save a few minutes work.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Sometime when I am setting mosaic backsplash I will skip the water in the saw because the tiles start to come off the mesh backing after they get wet. Other than that I prefer to have water in the saw.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Pearce Services said:


> Before you do too much of this, search for Silicosis and the new OSHA regs that will be coming out. The preferred method to eliminate risk of Silicosis is with engineering controls such as water. There is no good reason to undermine a major safety component of a wet saw just to save a few minutes work.


This is a very good point. It's the main reason I do use a wet saw more than a lot of guys who prefer the grinder. I do want to try hooking it up to my hepa vac though.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm missing something here. 

What's the point of getting out the wet saw, and setting up a vac, instead of just filling it with water?

Using a wet blade without water will ruin it in a hurry. And til tends to chip easier without water.


Delta


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

A wet saw without water is just a saw.:whistling


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I'm missing something here.
> 
> What's the point of getting out the wet saw, and setting up a vac, instead of just filling it with water?
> 
> ...


No mess if you need to cut inside. Tiles don't need to be dried prior to setting for maximum adhesion. Wet/dry cutting blade.

I really don't think this would work well with floor tile, but with the soft wall tiles it works great.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

What about dust getting into the motor?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Alpha makes a dry cutting dust extraction saw, I looked at it like 5 years ago, still same, no improvements, compaction, etc. still effective.

http://www.toolbarn.com/alpha-ecc-k...rVYxtrA5wv0kNnOjtC8aAvqE8P8HAQ&ad=40667862494


----------

